# Dragon Blood without yeast energizer?



## CheerfulHeart (May 24, 2015)

I just assembled all my supplies and ingredients to make my first batch of DB and found I have 3 containers of yeast nutrient but no energizer. Should I press onward and make the DB without the energizer, or should I postpone until I have it? If it is listed in the ingredients, I am guessing it is crucial to making successful Dragon Blood.


----------



## richmke (May 24, 2015)

Yeast Energizer is Yeast Nutrient + Vitamins. If you were making SP, I would say it is critical (not much vitamins in lemon juice). But for DB, I'm guessing there is enough vitamins in the fruit.


----------



## CheerfulHeart (May 24, 2015)

Thank you! I will have a go without it and just be patient.


----------

